# Cannot find studs in garage (I can clearly see the drywall screws)



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

It could be the studs themselves.

Lots of time the studs will be from the edge of the tree trunk and won't have a flat front.


----------



## stevee (Jan 12, 2014)

So the drywall isn't actually screwed into anything? Did the drywallers just take a guess at where they were?


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Is this perhaps a block structure with furring strips? Or even standard studs with furring strips? I would pop off a switch or receptacle cover or two and see what I might be able to see peering around the outside of the box.


----------



## Wild Willard (Sep 22, 2015)

tape is coming off ... ?use a hammer and nail to see for sure? Gonna get patched anyway.


----------



## stevee (Jan 12, 2014)

ive drilled pilot holes directly below where they put the drywall screws and i hit nothing.

I do find studs sometimes, it's frustrating.

maybe i need to buy one of those Franklin Studfinders? I currently have a low-ish end Zircon that has stud find and deep scan with a small lcd display and red light


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

I have a nice studfinder and it doesn't work worth a crap in my garage. Thick textured finished drywall I'm guessing.

You said you found two studs? Did you try to measure over 16" from either one? A small drill bit or nail or screw would work to check. Odd that the drywall screw lines didn't yield a stud.


----------



## stevee (Jan 12, 2014)

Yeah, I found it by just drilling, lol. I measured 16" over, and nothing, even the tap method (by sound) had nothing for another 4 feet. 

I'm new to this stuff, could the beams go horizontal for some really strange reason, like they made some sort of box for something on the other side of the wall (stove is here, but gas comes out the floor)? 

I know it's an idiotic thing to even ask, but hey, I'm out of ideas other than to rip down the drywall


----------



## Festerized (Oct 15, 2015)

stevee said:


> Yeah, I found it by just drilling, lol. I measured 16" over, and nothing, even the tap method (by sound) had nothing for another 4 feet.
> 
> I'm new to this stuff, could the beams go horizontal for some really strange reason, like they made some sort of box for something on the other side of the wall (stove is here, but gas comes out the floor)?
> 
> I know it's an idiotic thing to even ask, but hey, I'm out of ideas other than to rip down the drywall


can you post a picture of the exterior and interior of the wall


----------



## stevee (Jan 12, 2014)

interior? as in behind the drywall?


----------



## Festerized (Oct 15, 2015)

stevee said:


> interior? as in behind the drywall?


Sorry, a picture of the wall standing in the room


----------



## olzo55 (Jul 15, 2012)

stevee said:


> I'm new to this stuff, could the beams go horizontal for some really strange reason,




Framers go horizontal with studs when their walls aren't lining up straight. Throw a long straight edge or board horizontally across that wall and see if there is a hump.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

They may have strapped the walls horizontally with 1x lumber. Any screw not into something will not be tight in the drywall. A good general picture of the screw patterns will help us.


----------



## stevee (Jan 12, 2014)

http://1drv.ms/1VW8LFj


----------



## stevee (Jan 12, 2014)

the drywall screws are in a vertical line, 16" apart.


----------



## olzo55 (Jul 15, 2012)

If you can't find the stud between the screws in a vertical line then check it sideways from the screws. If you don't find them in that direction, good luck!


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

I hate it when they frame the roof and the floor and forget the walls.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

4' taped joints on center horizontally or vertically, could be either way from picture...

Gary
PS. usually 8' or 12' long boards to a joint- appears to be furred with horizontal boards from longer taped joint.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

The 4' taped joints is the width of the sheet of drywall. Would this happen to be the wall connecting the garage to the house. Some places it is required this wall has 2 layers of drywall this could make the studs harder to find with a stud finder.


----------



## gunner666 (Jul 16, 2014)

I can't see the picture but if you are seeing screws vertical every 16 inches but hit nothing when you drill next to them, could be they furred it out and barely put any studs to be cheap and then just put the screws to trick the inspector. When you predrill to check, I would do it very gradually and gently with a flat screwdriver or something especially since you said you have a stove behind there. I think garage drywall might have to be the thicker 5/8 stuff for fire proofing (cars/gas etc) hence the stud finder isn't working. If you want to put a lot of weight on the shelves, don't use screws for the shelving because they do not carry weight well when bent like that, they are a different metal than a nail, a nail would hold better but is harder to remove, you can use thin 1/4" lag screws though but just make sure to be perfectly on center of the studs and predrill. Easiest and best think would actually be to just do the shelves free standing and not connect to the wall, if you already bought shelves, you can return them and just use 2x4s and osb and use either 1/4" or slightly thicker carriage/lags to connect the load bearing lumber or use a bunch of nails. this way you can move the shelves also if you wanted. You can put a sealer or piece of metal on the feet/bottom of the vertical 2x4 posts that contact the cement floor if you have that because it should be pressure treated if contacting cement floor (moisture wicks up through it) but you can also just cap the ends of regular untreated lumber. have fun.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

Can't see the pics.


----------



## stevee (Jan 12, 2014)

Well, they're building a new house up the street from me (similar layout) and I looked in the garage (pre-drywall)... the wall that has the kitchen on the other side is all plywood (I guess covering the studs).

The sides of the garage have regular exposed studs.

So this may explain my issue, they must have done the same thing.

Is there a reason they would do that?


----------



## stevee (Jan 12, 2014)

i cant edit my post, but here's the pic http://1drv.ms/1PEh5Kd


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

How long are your screws. I am with ToolSeeker, you most likely have two layers of drywall. Pop of an electrical cover plate and take a look


----------



## stevee (Jan 12, 2014)

my shelf screws are 2" deck screws. On this wall there are no outlets, only on the side walls.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

I see a couple of shelf brackets, and they appear to be in line with the drywall screws so surely there must be a stud of some sort in the wall.

How far are those shelf brackets apart? I have found walls with studs on 24 inch centers as well as 16's.

A small nail and a hammer gets used a lot around these parts. Sometimes stud finders just don't work.


----------



## stevee (Jan 12, 2014)

Yeah, I put them there because it appears there are studs there. I found them by knocking.

It's about 3.5 feet apart.

Yeah, I drilled tiny holes every 16" from the one stud I found without success. Knocking made no difference either. 

Ah well


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

Is your kitchen on the other side of the wall?

If so, I would be real careful how you poke around. It may be possible all three utilities are somewhere in that wall (elect, gas, and water).

The big box stores sell patch kits for drywall that include plates that cover your hole up to about 8x8 inches. You might be better off to get a kit, then open up a section of the wall just big enough to get your hand inside so you can feel around.

Note: The kitchen I am currently working on had a water line about an inch from the side I was going to cover up...and a gas line...and plumbing for the washer and dryer. The utility room is on the opposite side of the kitchen. Just sayin'.

Good luck.
Mike


----------



## stevee (Jan 12, 2014)

It is yes, but only gas (through floor) and water for fridge (also through floor). Before we bought the place, there were no appliances (it was brand new) and I remember them coming through the floor.

I guess the stove plug thing is there, but that's lower to the ground from where I'm trying to find the studs.

I'll try one of those fancier Franklin stud finders.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

It's kind of hard to tell from the picture. Is it possible those holes are filled with compound, but there are no screws actually in there? That could be if they tried to screw there and didn't catch, and then just took the screws out and patched the holes. Otherwise, drywall screws won't countersink unless they screw into something. Otherwise they'd be sticking up a little and the compound wouldn't cover them.


----------

